# AC and LP



## ARCHER (Sep 18, 2011)

Been a long time since i've been on here.  Need some guidance.  Got two issues right now, after returning to trailer for winhter.
1.  A/C was working just fine and just a few minutes ago it turned off (set on auto with thermostate) and when it tried to turn back on after temp   went up it just clicked a few times and would not start, until I turned it off and then back on.  It did it again so I turned it off and back on and set the fan to on all the time.  Not sure what is causing this.  it seems to be cooling but i must make sure it works, as I have lung issues and cannot handle HEAT.

2.  Second issue is more of a question.  The LP pipes that came on trailer are regular steel pipes but appear to be rusting more than I like.  
Do LP pipes have to be the steel pipes or is there some kind of plastic/etc., that can be used that will not rust.

Any help will be appreciated, quickly.
ARCHER


----------



## C Nash (Sep 18, 2011)

Good to see you back Archer I dont think plastic would work but JMO.  Maybe copper but not sure which pipe you are talking about.  Supply line?  Ac could just be the fan sluggist from not being used.  Sometimes after long periods of none use you have to help the fan start.  If this is the case after you run it for awhile it should be ok.  Good luck and dont be so long absent


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 18, 2011)

Chelse, tks  We got back down here on Friday.  Uncovered A/C unit on roof.  Started it up and it ran fine on AUTO fan all day Friday, all day Saturday and all day Sunday until early this evening.  Fan is now on and A/C seems to be working ok, cooling.  A little afraid to turn the fan to AUTO again.  When it happened earlier and would not come on, it did click, click, click........and that is when I turned it off and back on, and it worked until it stopped  and tried to restart when temp when up.  That is when I put the fan on perm and it is working like I said, cooling.  Is there some kind of relay switch for starting A/C when fan is set on AUTO?
The LP pipe I am talking about is the steel pipe running under the RV that splits off to water heater, fridge, furnace, and aux plug in  for outside stove.  That line is pretty rusted from sitting down here and I was just thinking of replacing it with something that would not rust.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 19, 2011)

Howdy Archer. Glad you thought to come back on here!

Don't worry about rust on that pipe unless you see one spot that is "bubbling" rust. A general overall rust will actually be a protective layer. It is steel because you don't want the propane to get out! 

I've had an A/C act that way before, and it was actually freezing up (ice!) because of low air flow across the coil. It turned out to need a good cleaning deep down into the coil fins (the cold coil.) I guess air filters only work to some degree and it gets clogged over a long period of time.


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 19, 2011)

Texas Clodhopper,  tks for the info.  The A/C has not frozen up at all.  it kind of acted like the old starter solenoids on cars.......click, click, click......I've had them freeze up before and when that has happened in the past, it was no air flow or drastically reduced.  This air flow is fine, right after I turned it off and back on to restart.  It worked all night with setting on cool, low fan and fan "on" not on auto.  I'll clean the fins today and replace the inside filter.  Any other ideas?


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 19, 2011)

yea, don't stay away for so long!!!


----------



## Triple E (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey Archer, you want to use, if needed, Black Iron Pipe.  I found this article for you to read.  http://www.ehow.com/way_5495549_use-black-iron-pipe-propane.html

As Tex said, you might not have a problem.


----------



## Cruzincat (Sep 26, 2011)

Check your connections on the fan motor, specifically the starting capacitor.  You could also have a bad capacitor.  The starting capacitor shifts the phase going to one coil of the motor so that it turns in the proper direction when power is applied.  Since it continues to work if you don't let the fan stop, this is a good place to start.  Turn the power off before you check the connections.


----------



## brodavid (Sep 26, 2011)

welcome back also , you were missed


----------



## ARCHER (Oct 6, 2011)

thanks to all for replys.  not worried about the lp pipe.  still leaving the A/C fan in the on mode, since it is so hot down here in sunny Florida.  Cruzincat, i hear ya, but I'm not sure where to find or check any capacitor for the fan motor.  Any suggestions on where/how to check?


----------

